# Tru-Flare.com



## Maple_Syrup (Jun 1, 2004)

Those little pen launchers are pretty good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif They're cheap, easy to use, and light and compact to carry. The flares themselves are relatively inexpensive, and while they certainly don't compare to SOLAS parachute flares, they seem to throw off a decent amount of light.

The only real downside is that the launchers are fairly slow to reload. Apparently there are three-shot and two-shot repeater versions made, but I've never seen those offered for sale where I live.


----------

